
US Court: Google can ignore Canadian court order requiring deindexing worldwide - neoflexycurrent
http://blog.internetcases.com/2017/11/03/google-can-at-least-for-now-disregard-canadian-court-order-requiring-deindexing-worldwide/
======
sharemywin
wonder if the company can sue Google for damages in Canadian court?

